

Proper, Translatable Pluralization in .NET with MessageFormat - jeffijoe
http://www.codeproject.com/Tips/896051/Proper-Translatable-Pluralization-in-NET-with-Mess

======
dozzie
Nice, except "f*ck you, speaking anything else than English!". There are
languages with more grammar forms than "zero, one, many", you know.

